# [By Demand] April 2005 DVD



## Raaabo (Feb 15, 2005)

byte has finished work on the March DVD.

Those requests and suggestions that could not be fitted into the March DVD will be carried on April, if any! Let him know what you guys would like on the April DVD. Either of us will be posting the regular preview of both magazine and DVD as soon as it is finalised, so keep an eye open for that.

Thanks,


Raaabo


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 15, 2005)

hey thats pretty fast work by u guys  

i post my request below.. 



> Psychotoxic Demo
> 
> PsychoToxic places gamers in the shoes of heroine Angie Prophet who, unbeknownst to her, must save mankind from impending nuclear Armageddon. The year is 2022, the place is New York City and as Angie's role as savior unfolds so too does her understanding of why she is the only one that stands in the way of the Fourth Horseman of the Apocalypse and the destruction of civilization. Throughout the game, Angie continues to discover a series of unique abilities, such as invisibility, the slowing of time and the infiltration of other's dreams, all of which aid her progress.



*megagames.com/news/redir.cgi?*files.filefront.com/SEARCH/;3805542;;/fileinfo.html file size 208 MB



> GTR 2 DEMO



*dlx.gamespot.com/pc/gtr/moreinfo_6118442.html file size 213 MB



> HALF LIFE 2





*dlx.gamespot.com/pc/halflife2/moreinfo_6115388.html
file size 769.2MB!!


----------



## iinfi (Feb 16, 2005)

*we want archive*

why dont u start providing an archive feature in the DVDs so that we can easily search for s/ws
thanks


----------



## ShekharPalash (Feb 16, 2005)

Macromedia Contribute 3 
Dr. DivX
Picacsa 2 
Musicmatch Jukebox 10
LClock
Y'z Toolbar; Y'z Shadow; Y'zDock [+few of their themes if possible ] 
_I've loads of Y'z themes lemme know if you or Byte putting this Y'z's in DVD i'll mail u whole bunch of their theme I've collected. _


----------



## svk (Feb 16, 2005)

autopatcher 5


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Feb 16, 2005)

As iinfi said... Digit S/W archive is a must!!!!!!!

Well...
 FF tat can be run off a CD-RW... (dont remember the link...)

 GTA 1 and 2 (Available for free d/l on their site)

 A lota FF extensions...

 A lota WB and StyleXP themes


----------



## Santosh Halemani (Feb 16, 2005)

hey guuys c'mon ask some softwares i mean program develpoing stuff.like vb.net and fedora core3 can't run c programs(actually i don't know how to do it), so put some notes on them and also, some flash making soft's. u know all that jazz. also,put some more tutors man they r very helpful.and last but not the least games which run on my 256mb without grph card.
                                                            hey, the dvd contents of february r great and also the mag good. 8)


----------



## mail2and (Feb 16, 2005)

yeah as pallab said longhorn transformation pack 9 shud be included... for the dial up guys


i'd request you to include updated drivers for nvidia gfz cards....

i'd request for mysql and php and also apache... if they can be included...

and for gods sake! do NOT include suse professional 9.2... 

better distros like slackware can be given a chance :sigh:


----------



## GNUrag (Feb 16, 2005)

1) Deb files for the latest GNOME 2.10
2) Next version of Ubuntu
3) Ebooks (TLACS, Pydoc, Zopebook, Plonebook)


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 16, 2005)

Please include abbyy fine reader professional 7 or any other ocr software


----------



## iinfi (Feb 16, 2005)

can u plz giv Visual Studio .NET Professional 2003 
Demo if available in a separate DVD


----------



## Shwetabh Goel (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey Guys,
I truly hope tht u have put some flight combat game in March DVD this time.

As for the Linux part, guys we now have ENOUGH distros. I think its time to have some games which run on linux now. 

Please try to give GTA & GTA2 (Full version) this time. They are available for free on their website.


----------



## Shwetabh Goel (Feb 17, 2005)




----------



## saketkutta (Feb 17, 2005)

*WHERE ARE THE THINGS I ASKED FOR????????/*

I asked these in the March DVD. But u provided none. I am quoting it.
all that I asked for





> The things that i need are:
> 
> 1. Kernel Source 3.9..... something the newest one for FC3 to install my modem (just 38 mb)
> 2. go to TERRAGAME and download the newest games deoms and some full versions for free Like=== Mob Enforcer (288 Mb Full Game) , Raninbow Six 3 Demo (135 Mb) and others the one that was asked bfore "rollercoater tycoon 3" is also there.
> ...





> hey BYTE
> i found out some more coool games tht we would like to have . like
> 
> mafia demo 244 mb from GIGEX
> ...




pLZ RAABO AND BYTE BE SURE TO INCLUDE THESE IN APRIL DVD.


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 17, 2005)

HEY Saketkutta
All the games u mentioned are quite old and have been given before


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 17, 2005)

HEY Saketkutta
All the games u mentioned are quite old and have been given before


----------



## naveenchandran (Feb 17, 2005)

Atleast NOW! 

Plz do include.........

Rise of nations Thrones and Patriots
and other games from ensemble studios.

Also Gnome 2.10 release on March 9th ........ Hope I see it on dvd in April


----------



## Shwetabh Goel (Feb 17, 2005)

Guys,
plzplzplzplzplzplzplzplz give atleast a demo of some flight combat game. My joystick is gathering dust.   
U may give the demo of  Combat Flight Simulator 3 from Microsoft. You will find it on Microsoft website.
Hoping 2 get tht game on April DVD.
Bye


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 17, 2005)

Can we have Office 2003 SID edition..... its aveleble free on MS web site..... & pls byte include all the new update for winXP for FEB.....


----------



## sreevirus (Feb 17, 2005)

i had requested this for the march issue...it isnt included in march issue, so i ask again...
*SuSE 9.2 Professional*


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Feb 18, 2005)

Other Extensions of the Windows Blinds.... Like Object Dock and so on...

 Debian Linux Sarge!!!!!!!!  You have missed the best of all Linux distros!!!!! Please do include it....


----------



## saROMan (Feb 18, 2005)

hmm have Longhorn TP 9 so no need of it , i have heard that new ver of Autopatcher (jan 2005)is out...cud u give it ??


----------



## abhijitsam (Feb 18, 2005)

It was very very disappointing not to see any sports game demos like ones for football , NBA , tennis in the march 2005 DVD preview. Atleast one of them should hav been included in the DVD. The following games which I'm going to mention below hav been rated 9/10 by reviewers on the net like gamespot.com . Hope this should be reason enough to put them on ur DVD !!

1. Atari Topspin Tennis Demo. ( file size : 2 variants of 289 MB and 230 MB ) 
download link for this game : 
*www.download.com/Top-Spin-demo/3000-7477_4-10313390.html 

2. EA Sports UEFA Champions League 2004-05 Demo. ( file size : 165 MB )
download link for this game : *www.pcgameworld.com/details.php/id/5716/ 

3. Winning Eleven 8 International Demo (Soccer). ( file size : 199 MB )
download link for this game : 
*www.download.com/World-Soccer-Winning-Eleven-8-International-demo/3000-7476-10361476.html

PLZ listen this time !!!


----------



## QuickFire (Feb 18, 2005)

*SuSE 9.2 Professional*
*Half-Life 2*


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Feb 18, 2005)

Installsheild Studio ...


----------



## larryrocksforever (Feb 19, 2005)

The games i would like to see

Cricket 2004 demo
ICC2002 demo or full version if possible


----------



## larryrocksforever (Feb 19, 2005)

The games i would like to see

Cricket 2004 demo
ICC2002 demo or full version if possible


----------



## saketkutta (Feb 19, 2005)

when have they given those games. I have digit from October 2004. None of the games  I mentioned was in those.


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 19, 2005)

Dude rainbow six 3 and RCT 3 were given.
OK mafia is good but conflict vietnam is totally useless


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 19, 2005)

digit was the first one to include the demo of freedom force.
Byte PLZ plz assure me that u will include freedom force:the third reich demo. its mindblowing


----------



## vysakh (Feb 19, 2005)

Dr Divx 
plzzzz


----------



## infernus (Feb 19, 2005)

America's Army:Special Forces
Freedom Force:Third Reich Demo
And please include more game modifications and game videos.
Could Digit include Talisman Desktop themes?


----------



## nedun_cheran (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: we want archive*

I too want to suggest you to start the DVD archieves in the DVDs. Also please do provide the Norton Anti Virus updates. Since two months you are not providing.


----------



## hpotter606 (Feb 19, 2005)

Can you give new demos of* call of duty*
*Imperium Galactica 2 full version
half life 2 demo
max payne full version*
Will do with any of above games
Longhorn TP 9


----------



## hpotter606 (Feb 19, 2005)

Two games of feb didn't work
Plz give less graphics oriented games in April 2005


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks inferno for supporting me
dO GIVE FREEDOM FORCE THE THIRD REICH


----------



## ravinder012 (Feb 19, 2005)

i have dial-up coz broadband has not yet reached our small town so i want this time digit should include kaspersky av and firewall. plz remove avast from essentials and include kaspersky as u know it is best and unbeatable.


----------



## elumalai (Feb 20, 2005)

Only one request..

Please do mention the minimum system requirements for the games u provide in the preview itself.  

I often install the games and find it configuration hungry and uninstall it..

pls pls provide the requiremets detials..ss


----------



## vignesh (Feb 20, 2005)

I don`t mind any software but all of it shoud work.Most of the installers are corrupted.


----------



## devianthulk (Feb 20, 2005)

Suse 9.2 Pro
Video Reviews of some cool electronic gadgets


----------



## DKant (Feb 20, 2005)

HL2_demo*infinite_requests=Affirmative_in_April?



C'mon.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 20, 2005)

Since I got a TV Tuner card & found how hard can it be to configure it, plz provide different PVR softwares, like Media Portal, BeyondTV, SageTV, Medeeio Essentials etc, Media portal worked for me but others might want something else

Also, U have given .net 1.1 runtime, but not the .net 1.1 SP1 which is a 10 MB download & required by Media Portal to work

Alongwith that Windows XP SP2 compatible drivers for different TV Tuner cards available in the market rite now, not all of them but the popular ones, like Pinnacle or Pixelview


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 20, 2005)

> I truly hope tht u have put some flight combat game in March DVD this time.


 one more vote


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 20, 2005)

> Plz give less graphics oriented games in April 2005



one more vote


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 20, 2005)

more system tweaking tools....


----------



## ankursmart (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi,

I would like to request for Debian Sarge, that has not been provided to digisters till now.

Please distribute the Sarge this time, so that we become independant for downloading other softwares without reinstalling a new distro everytime.

We had 'nuff of usual Fedora, Mandrake etc.

Thank you


----------



## iinfi (Feb 21, 2005)

one more vote

SuSE 9.2 Professional


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Feb 21, 2005)

DEBIAN SARGE plz,plz,plz...


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Feb 21, 2005)

DEBIAN SARGE plz,plz,plz...


----------



## cyberzook (Feb 21, 2005)

*Demands*

Knoppix 3.7
Free Video editors
Longhorn Transformation Pack
Digit Archive
Trillian
Latest Yahoo Messenger
Thanks 8)


----------



## DKant (Feb 21, 2005)

Just noticed this:



> max payne full version



NO WAY! I just bought it for 500 bucks! I'ld kill u all if they give it away 4 free!


----------



## hpotter606 (Feb 21, 2005)

DKant said:
			
		

> Just noticed this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and i will kill you if they dont give it


----------



## hpotter606 (Feb 21, 2005)

just joking


----------



## hpotter606 (Feb 21, 2005)

if you have bought it you can kinkly send a copy to me
thanks in advance


----------



## hpotter606 (Feb 21, 2005)

but it will be lot better if all get the copy
you cant afford it 
so i asked digit to give it to all


----------



## hpotter606 (Feb 21, 2005)

dKant can you suggest any other good full version game
i am lazy enough to see the previos pages if you have already


----------



## QuickFire (Feb 21, 2005)

ONE SUGGESTION >> I'm posting here coz i can't open a new thread...Plz give it a positive thought.

For the last few months, Digit is providing us with various linux distros. Its a great plus since we are able to enjoy all flavours now. There's a negative abt this too...

Each month, we need to waste 3-4 CD-Rs for burning the big distros. After a month, it becomes useless for many of us...since most of us can't have 4-5 linux distros installed at one time due to space constraints...

So, my suggestion is to try and make that DVD bootable so that the Linux distro can be installed directly from it without burning CDs. You'll say not all of us have DVD-ROM but then again you need a DVD-ROM to extract the CD ISOs before burning. So, nothing will change except for say, u'll save some 40-50 bux per month.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 21, 2005)

QuickFire said:
			
		

> ONE SUGGESTION >> I'm posting here coz i can't open a new thread...Plz give it a positive thought.


Why is it so? I can see "post new topic" button! 

I need  a old pc game! *Acclaim's Re-volt! *

Byte, plz see if u can add that one.


----------



## DKant (Feb 21, 2005)

> dKant can you suggest any other good full version game
> i am lazy enough to see the previos pages if you have already



Sure. How about Half-Life?  Wld be gr8 if ValvE finally got tired of milking that poor (OK not exactly) old cow.  It still sells for *500* bucks. PLEEZ!

Newayz we're getting GTA2. I'm quite happy abt that and will be fairly busy with it () for some time to come. So no more requests as of now.

On second thoughts...how about good ol' Deus Ex? It's retailing for a measly 200 bucks now.


----------



## hitesh_hg (Feb 22, 2005)

I had givan it last time too but anyways here it is again

Adobe Acrobat Professional Tryout 7
*www.adobe.com/products/acrobatpro/tryout.html
Direct link for above download....
*ardownload.adobe.com/pub/adobe/acrobat/win/7x/7.0/misc/AcTR7EFG.exe

And maybe nero 6.6 once again..(Damn i misplaced the dvd)

Hitesh Gupta


----------



## hpotter606 (Feb 22, 2005)

DKant said:
			
		

> Sure. How about Half-Life?  Wld be gr8 if ValvE finally got tired of milking that poor (OK not exactly) old cow.  It still sells for *500* bucks. PLEEZ!
> 
> Newayz we're getting GTA2. I'm quite happy abt that and will be fairly busy with it () for some time to come. So no more requests as of now.
> 
> On second thoughts...how about good ol' Deus Ex? It's retailing for a measly 200 bucks now.


Can you make your message simpler  
I did not understand a work in it except Half life 
well it will also work
what is GTA2
bye


----------



## infernus (Feb 22, 2005)

Golly, never heard of GTA?????????? 
GTA 2 is Grand Theft Auto 2. Its a game. Its available on the March DVD. Be sure to try it out. You take a role of a criminal on the loose wreaking havoc all over.


----------



## infernus (Feb 22, 2005)

And what is so hard in understanding his post?


----------



## harmax (Feb 22, 2005)

j2ee 1.5


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Feb 23, 2005)

Hmm.. Try including this too .. ..

The DevPHP on the Jan issue was corrupt .. So include it again ...


----------



## hpotter606 (Feb 23, 2005)

infernus said:
			
		

> And what is so hard in understanding his post?


to tell the truth i am a really analogue novice
i am not aquiped with the 'net' language
i still dont undertand about that milking a cow
i know about grand theft auto but was not aware of short form
thanks for explaining


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 23, 2005)

CLASSIC DOOM on DOOM 3 engine

*download.boomtown.net/en_uk/articles/art.view.php?id=7196

*www.fileshack.com/file.x?fid=6203

BYTE are u listening ??

26 Mb.


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 23, 2005)

dah............milking a cow means continuing to bring out expasions after expansions of that same old game.


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 23, 2005)

BTW dont forget to give 
Freedom FOrce The Third Reich Demo
Splinter Cell Chaos Theory Demo(is it really available)


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 23, 2005)

What about a *firefox addon suite* (with themes and extensions). It's a 80mb file and plz add it in the april issue, if possible.


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 24, 2005)

firefox addon suite in CHIP JAN 2005 DVD


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 24, 2005)

HEy The splinter cell chaos theory demo is out......plzz..givet that too


----------



## sidshekar (Feb 24, 2005)

IS it too late to request.....one last mother of a download for the march edition??????


Splinter Cell: CHaos Theory Singleplayer Demo (571.5 MB) 

This large demo download for Splinter Cell Chaos Theory includes the lighthouse mission at Punta Blanco, Peru, as well as several tutorial videos.


----------



## vignesh (Feb 25, 2005)

Again suse 9.2 and firefox themes & extensions.IF possible knoppix 3.7.I can`t download it using dial up .So -plz include it.


----------



## Tech&ME (Feb 25, 2005)

SuSE 9.2 pro 

Digit Archive on CD/DVD


----------



## flashweb (Feb 27, 2005)

FreeBSD 5.3

With latest ports for Apache, MySQL, etc...


----------



## kaysquare (Feb 28, 2005)

*SuSE 9.2 professional
 SuSE 9.2 professional
 SuSE 9.2 professional
 SuSE 9.2 professional
 SuSE 9.2 professional
 SuSE 9.2 professional *


----------



## shwetanshu (Feb 28, 2005)

SUSE 9.2 Pro, Zone Alarm Pro latest Version and Wallpapers, Digit Archive on CD/DVD


----------



## QuickFire (Mar 1, 2005)

Time for *SuSe 9.2 Pro*.
more votes plz 

where do i post my suggestions? 
all threads are locked out and there's no suggestion threads.. anyway here it is again 

For the last few months, Digit is providing us with various linux distros. Its a great plus since we are able to enjoy all flavours now. There's a negative abt this too... 

Each month, we need to waste 3-4 CD-Rs for burning the big distros. After a month, it becomes useless for many of us...since most of us can't have 4-5 linux distros installed at one time due to space constraints... 

*So, my suggestion is to try and make that DVD bootable so that the Linux distro can be installed directly from it without burning CDs. You'll say not all of us have DVD-ROM but then again you need a DVD-ROM to extract the CD ISOs before burning. So, nothing will change except for say, u'll save some 40-50 bux per month.*


----------



## suave_guy (Mar 1, 2005)

cyberlink powerdvd trial v.6

plz plz plz

thanks


----------



## hpotter606 (Mar 1, 2005)

IMPERIUM GALACTICA 2 FULL
plz plz plz

hey fellas back me!
hasn't anyone played IG2?


----------



## paraman (Mar 1, 2005)

I request the following :

1. Medal of Honour Pacific Assault Demo
2. Half-Life 2 Demo
3. Third Reich Demo


----------



## hpotter606 (Mar 1, 2005)

also Ground Control 2 demo plz


----------



## hard_rock (Mar 2, 2005)

I think we enjoyed nuff DEMOS.If u wanna give  games.......give full version games.
I will not ask much space in the DVD,
* Winamp 5.08( I am just lazy to download tht)
 Macromedia Dreamweaver MX (Askin from 3 months)
 FireFox Extensions
 You can also give Winamp DSP Plugins.*


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 2, 2005)

Doomr - Resurection of evil trailer 112 MB

*www.gamershell.com/download_8457.shtml

It will be released in April 2005


----------



## shwetanshu (Mar 2, 2005)

K-Lite Mega Codec Pack & ACE Mega CodecS Pack Professional Edition, REDIFF BOL, GX::Transcoder 2.15.2603 RC4 *(*www.techtree.com/techtree/jsp/link...inkid=57809&file=linkdl.jsp&section=downloads)*


----------



## shwetanshu (Mar 2, 2005)

K-Lite Mega Codec Pack & ACE Mega CodecS Pack Professional Edition, REDIFF BOL, GX::Transcoder 2.15.2603 RC4 *(*www.techtree.com/techtree/jsp/link...inkid=57809&file=linkdl.jsp&section=downloads)*


----------



## goobimama (Mar 2, 2005)

could you include some wallpapers of Sania Mirza?


----------



## hard_rock (Mar 3, 2005)

Sorry posting again:
Another request:
 *StyleXP 3.0*


----------



## kaysquare (Mar 3, 2005)

please include DVDLab and DVDLab pro trials available at mediachance.com

It is the best dvd authoring program which both novices and pro's can use.


----------



## sunnydiv (Mar 3, 2005)

no more linux

learn something

no more linux

no more linux, 

abre los ojos

u r giving these for 1 or maybe 2 people and all digit buyers suffer


----------



## //siddhartha// (Mar 3, 2005)

*SANIA ! !*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> could you include some wallpapers of Sania Mirza?


 A gr8 idea  
 Oh! yes, why not go for OFFICE XP SUPPORT PACKS.. And a few demos like CLAW, etc... Are there more MMORPG games.. U can offer them too after RAGNAROK.. And of course lots and lots of wallpapers..
 >> Siddhartha


----------



## drvarunmehta (Mar 4, 2005)

firefox extensions (atleast 50)
shareaza
latest nvidia drivers
freeware video converting tools
norton partition magic


----------



## hpotter606 (Mar 4, 2005)

I agree with sunnydiv

in 2 GB of linux you can give tons of softwares and games

by the way why dont you start giving 2 CDs?


----------



## Ashis (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi,  
Hey Byte  
I Use jetAudio as my secondary Media Player.......n' I think its pretty good at handling both of audio & vedio files, But adding some plugin & cool skins wouldn't a bad idea  

 so Give me some plugins & skins for jet audio..............n' why is it that there is no DFX fro jetAudio


----------



## kunwar (Mar 5, 2005)

*what r u sayin?*



			
				Shwetabh Goel said:
			
		

> Hey Guys,
> I truly hope tht u have put some flight combat game in March DVD this time.
> 
> As for the Linux part, guys we now have ENOUGH distros. I think its time to have some games which run on linux now.
> ...



see i got gta  in spring 2004 issue of skoar!
it is  VERY VERY  VERY BAD GAME.


----------



## kunwar (Mar 5, 2005)

splinter cell:chaos theory

sexyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  gameeeee


----------



## naveenchandran (Mar 5, 2005)

Title: 	*Rise of NationsÂ®: Thrones and Patriots*
Genre: 	Real Time Strategy
Platform: 	PC
Release Date: 	Now Available! 
ESRB Rating: 	Teen


*www.microsoft.com/games/pc/thronesandpatriots.aspx



System Requirements
-------------------------

    * Retail version of Rise of Nations
    * MicrosoftÂ® WindowsÂ® 98/Me/XP/2000
    * PC with 500 MHz equivalent or higher processor
    * 128 MB of system RAM
    * 750 MB available hard disk space
    * 8x speed or faster CD-ROM drive
    * 16 MB video card required
    * Sound card, speakers or headphones required for audio
    * Microsoft Mouse or compatible pointing device
    * 56 Kbps modem or LAN for online/multiplayer


Trial Version
---------------
Rise of Nations: Thrones and Patriots Trial Version  244 MB
In the trial version, you can choose between four nations: the Persians from the expansion pack, and three others from the original game. Play through the tutorial and then get a taste of the Alexander the Great campaign, one of four historical campaigns in the retail version. You'll also be able to try your hand on the battlefield on one of three different random map types. This stand-alone trial version does not require the original retail version of Rise of Nations.


Download at *download.microsoft.com/download/1/1/d/11d13533-1230-4d0a-b551-756a4f2d0625/RiseOfNationsXTrial.exe here and plz give on DVD. 


Hope u give it .........


----------



## k_rahul (Mar 5, 2005)

*Request for inclusion of software in the April 2005 DVD*

Hello!

First of all a high five for the march edition. it was really very nice and that book on digital photography was the icing on the cake. I have a request that if possible can u include the Service pack RC2 for windows server 2003 in ur april edition.

Thanking you,

Rahul


----------



## Shwetabh Goel (Mar 6, 2005)

Hey Byte,
Plz explore the possibility of giving us
the full version of "Airfix Dogfighter" in
April DVD.
Tnx


----------



## Bomb (Mar 7, 2005)

Please try to give  XANDROS . 

I m dying to try it !!!


----------



## hpotter606 (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: Request for inclusion of software in the April 2005 DVD*



			
				k_rahul said:
			
		

> Hello!
> 
> First of all a high five for the march edition. it was really very nice and that book on digital photography was the icing on the cake. I have a request that if possible can u include the Service pack RC2 for windows server 2003 in ur april edition.
> 
> ...



can you please change your picture
plz plz plz plz plz plz plz plz 
plz choose some other


----------



## hpotter606 (Mar 7, 2005)

not precisely


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 7, 2005)

nice photos of CARS(SPORTS CARS)yamaha and ducati bikes..  

why dont you also try giving some english albums.. lots are avail. on the net..


----------



## Bomb (Mar 8, 2005)

No one wants Xandros ???

Thats a good looking Distro. Please try to give it in future DVD's


----------



## dhawald (Mar 9, 2005)

*give diff games*

you have given lots of fps games

please give full versions of homeworld or freelancer


----------



## hafees (Mar 9, 2005)

what about Window XP 64 bit Beta? 
Norton system works 2005 trial etc


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 9, 2005)

Dont forget the request of freedom force the third reich and splinter cell chaos theory and maybe even psytoxic if possible


----------



## hpotter606 (Mar 9, 2005)

IMPERIUM GALACTICA 2 FULL
 PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ


----------



## [lokesh] (Mar 9, 2005)

All i ask is for one thing which i hope will be very useful to all the Digitians...

*Digit Software Archive*


----------



## cool_techie (Mar 9, 2005)

i think its a good idea to give us the api's of games such as q3 so that we develop our own bots....

cool idea of having a search tool for the dvd.

Give more free mobile utilities such as games ,tones etc.

why not give some e books which help us learn new trendz like .net etc


----------



## drsethi (Mar 11, 2005)

Adobe Acrobat Pro 7
Norton Antivirus 2005
Macromedia Dreamweaver MX 2004
Donot give-----
Linux distros(only few readers require them)
Games which donot require very high video card, just onboard intel 915g should suffice


----------



## santosh (Mar 11, 2005)

how about adobe photshop. then linux programs and ofcourse how to install them because the softwares given this month i could barely install them. so they r a must and simple games which can run on midle end machines and also like q3.and cool wall papers of all actress. 8)


----------



## visvo (Mar 11, 2005)

Please try to Include any full Game thats Interesting as well as not much old can i see HALF LIFE or Counter Strike Full Versions ?? in April or May DVDS ?? its Possible to include i might think under the Theory that the more will play the more will get addicted to the game and upgrade to new versions of the same games ...or you can try to give NFS Series games


----------



## nipun_the_gr8 (Mar 11, 2005)

Plz include *Psytoxic* !!


----------



## shwetanshu (Mar 11, 2005)

Pinnacle Studio, InterVideo WinDVD latest versions


----------



## harmik (Mar 11, 2005)

plz plz make an archive of the softwares which come on the dvd as we can at most times not know which software came when on the dvd

also plz include the large games from the site gamehippo.com


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Mar 11, 2005)

MEDIAPORTAL-For the Media junkies.Pleeez.


----------



## Santosh Halemani (Mar 12, 2005)

have u put winrar in digit dvd or cds. if not put it. and also then winDVD and other dvd files cutting tools. Hey what about cheatbook latest c'mon put it on the DVD guys. Aa Aa Aa....also put more tutorials on every thing. I mean that means. Thanks


----------

